# Fullscreen playback on second monitor



## LBuck1972 (Aug 20, 2005)

hello again,

I have just installed a Gainward GeForce 7800 GS AGP , and am hoping to use it with a dual monitor setup.

What I would like to be able to do is have my Panasonic HDTV, which has a VGA inport, connected up for use for DVD playback. 

With my previous card, an ATI Radeon, I could do this, the TV would be a blue screen but as soon as you played a DVD with PowerDVD or even a MPEG with WMP, it would play back fullscreen on the TV.

Does anyone know how to configure the Geforce to do this, or is it even possible?

Thanks in advance.

Lee.


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Under the gForce control panel there shouild be an option of overlay control. Set this to display full screen on the secondary display.


----------



## LBuck1972 (Aug 20, 2005)

whardman said:


> Under the gForce control panel there shouild be an option of overlay control. Set this to display full screen on the secondary display.



Got it, found it last night! its in the Video and TV section, modify full screen options, there an option to show it only in the application or also on a second device. It only allows me to select autodetect but it works as I described.

Also, its nice the Nvidia software lets you set up custom Resolutions and timings (and they work) - the Panny likes 1366x760.

The quality I got from it intially though was lousy, I know the TV is capable of better, but it looks like I'm going to have to spend time playing with the settings on the TV and PC to get that perfect DVD experience.

Thanks for your reply whardman.

Lee.


----------



## sm4sh (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi. i am trying to do the same (have a second monitor used only for video playback without using extended desktop). I have a an ATI Radeon EAH4850. If you could let me know how you did it.

Thanks


----------

